
Facebook Proposes To Ban Sponsored Status Updates - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/facebook-proposes-to-ban-sponsored-status-updates/
======
btipling
I am not sure if this would ever really become a problem but I wonder if once
less technologically savvy users begin to use Facebook more if there will be a
growth of apps that post spam to a users status. Such as some ice-cream flavor
app that an unaware user added and then it starts updating the users status
without their permission. It's totally a violation of the Platform TOS, but if
someone can get away with making such apps and make a profit form it they
probably would.

